# Cebu Airport 08/01/18



## Fordtech (Jul 23, 2010)

Heavy rain over night in Cebu. Cebu's brand new airport terminal building. I guess they forgot it tends to rain heavily sometimes and you need proper drainage.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Amazing isn't it? 
They seem to get a lot of things not quite right here. Lots of rain and flooding over large parts of Luzon Island too although we are getting a break from it today in Central Luzon. Maybe they will have to use pontoon aircraft down your way!


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

Asian Spirit said:


> Amazing isn't it?
> They seem to get a lot of things not quite right here. Lots of rain and flooding over large parts of Luzon Island too although we are getting a break from it today in Central Luzon. Maybe they will have to use pontoon aircraft down your way!


I've been hearing/seeing about all of the rain. Ugh! A lot of flooding going on. 
I'll be there in 8 days.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Tim_L said:


> I've been hearing/seeing about all of the rain. Ugh! A lot of flooding going on.
> I'll be there in 8 days.


Being that we are well into the rainy and typhoon season it would be a good idea to check weather before taking the trans-Pacific flight. Worse thing in the world would be diverted to Hong Kong or Seoul due to extreme weather in either Manila, Clark, or Cebu. A good site to follow is Typhoon2000. 
Looks like the only real weather potential now is at least 14 days away and is still east of Guam. That too can change so this weather site can save grief of extended flight delays.


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

Asian Spirit said:


> Being that we are well into the rainy and typhoon season it would be a good idea to check weather before taking the trans-Pacific flight. Worse thing in the world would be diverted to Hong Kong or Seoul due to extreme weather in either Manila, Clark, or Cebu. A good site to follow is Typhoon2000.
> Looks like the only real weather potential now is at least 14 days away and is still east of Guam. That too can change so this weather site can save grief of extended flight delays.


I booked this flight 2 months ago so, there’s not much that I can do now.
I will just have to deal with whatever comes I guess. 
Thank you for the weather site. Very nice!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Tim_L said:


> I booked this flight 2 months ago so, there’s not much that I can do now.
> I will just have to deal with whatever comes I guess.
> Thank you for the weather site. Very nice!


Very welcome.. At least if weather causes your flight(s) to divert the airline covers the cost of hotels and food. It doesn't happen often but I had a friend coming here from San Francisco back in the mid 90's and he was delayed in Hong Kong for 3 or 4 days waiting out a typhoon.
Is this a vacation or your trip to make the final move?


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

Asian Spirit said:


> Very welcome.. At least if weather causes your flight(s) to divert the airline covers the cost of hotels and food. It doesn't happen often but I had a friend coming here from San Francisco back in the mid 90's and he was delayed in Hong Kong for 3 or 4 days waiting out a typhoon.
> Is this a vacation or your trip to make the final move?


Barring any major catastrophes, final move. That’s the plan anyway. 👍🏻


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Sounds good Tim. I'll bet you'll be glad to get it done and get settled in over here. Have a good trip.


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

Asian Spirit said:


> Sounds good Tim. I'll bet you'll be glad to get it done and get settled in over here. Have a good trip.


Yes, I definitely will be. Thank you, I appreciate it. 😀


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Tim L

I see you are from Forida. I am also. Normally, you can rebook an international flight but it is costly. I have rebooked two times in the past 10 years. I hope you have a great flight there. Hope you can sleep sitting up. Ha Ha Ha. 

art


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey Tim L
> 
> I see you are from Forida. I am also. Normally, you can rebook an international flight but it is costly. I have rebooked two times in the past 10 years. I hope you have a great flight there. Hope you can sleep sitting up. Ha Ha Ha.
> 
> art


Hi Art,
Yes, you can yes, it is expensive. It’s all good, I made it. It was not too bad except for the 2 hour delay leaving NY and then the 3 hour delay leaving Shanghai.

Currently in Angeles enjoying the tropical storm. Lol


----------



## boris64 (Dec 13, 2018)

I don't care. It is still better than flying into Manila))))


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

boris64 said:


> I don't care. It is still better than flying into Manila))))


It certainly depends on ones destination, many have little choice other than going through NAIA if travelling within Luzon, plenty of options for the main and minor islands. Plan your trips accordingly. BTW never had an issue at Ninoy Aquino except some of the taxi operators and yes they/most lost the fare. Know how much it costs, turn the meter on or I won't get in your cab, all the fun of the fare.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

